# Automating Pikemaster Switches



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried adding electric switch machines to Pikemaster switches to make them operate remotely? I have 8 manual Pikemaster switches of two different varieties that I would like to control remotely. One type has a push-pull thin metal rod attached directly to the movable frog, and the other type has a manual slide switch attached to the points. Any thoughts? Would a HO switch machine work and if so which ones?


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not knowing these turnouts I would suggest if you can free the points (the two pointy rails that move) then you can use several ways to remotely operate them. If you can, I would first suggest an underneath mount, like a choke cable (or brake cable on a bicycle),
that you control with a knob on the fascia. Very simple, no wiring. The February Model Railroader magazine had an article about building a railroad and they used such a cable with an electrical switch to activate indicator lights.

Next would be a twin coil machine to electrically move the points, these are small and could be mounted on top or underneath. They would require the most power, but operate very fast.

Then stall motor machines, low but constant power, easy to setup indicator lights.

Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The points on one type switch are easy to free up. I tried buying choke cables a few years ago but they are tough to find since cars don't use them anymore. Power mowers usually have short cables so that wouldn't work well. I haven't tried looking for bicycle cables but I would rather shoot for electric control. 

I don't have any experience with the twin coil machines but that sounds like the best bet. Do you know if they can be attached or adapted to the thin metal rod from the frog-type switches as well as the slide mechanism for the points switches?
Which brands would you recommend?


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have some switches that were on the All Aboard panels that are electric. The solenoids that they used were a bit similar to what you can get on HO switches now. Don't know if they are large enough to use, but you may look into using the HO solenoids.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

KelpieFlyer,

I think the All aboard panels used pike master track, and switches.

Can you post a photo of the switches? It may be exactly what the OP needs to see.

Aflyer


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of the pikemaster switch. One of the pictures is how it is attached to the All Aboard panels.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Those are the turnouts and you can see the manual switch machine in the pictures. I am going to look into HO Atlas remote switch machines to see if I can adapt them to that type turnout.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Correction: The pics actually show the "remote" switch, but the manual switch looks exactly like the picture except no switch motor inside.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I almost tried to modify the atlas switch machines for these pikemaster switches. The pikemaster switches are not very robust and I would think the Atlas parts could power one. I didn't have to try it as I found some NOS powered pikemaster switches later.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I know nothing about the Pikemaster line,but those certainly look like Atlas HO machines to me...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the pikemaster switch. One of the pictures is how it is attached to the All Aboard panels.


Russell, 
Thanks for posting the photos.
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

They look very much like Atlas machines to me too....bet they would work if they can be mounted easily.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

The Pikemaster machines are larger than the Atlas ones, but I do think that they would work.


----------

